# Vaping VS Smoking (what kind of smoker were you)



## kimbo (24/5/17)

I am not sure how to title the thread.

Me and @hands were talking this morning and we both like a single simple coil at low watts, we both were pipe smokers and were use to making time to sit down, redo the pipe and have a relaxing smoke.

I was wondering how being a smoker affected your vaping style, were you the on the go grab a quick siggie, and now do the big clouds high watts fancy coils or how did your smoking influence your vaping style?

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/17)

Very interesting topic @kimbo (and @hands)

I was a normal smoker I guess. 20-25 cigs a day. About one every half an hour. But there were patches when stressed on work that i could just chain smoke for hours on end

Not sure if it influenced my vaping style, but i do like strong throat hit and find a mouth to lung with 18mg suits me for those times when i need a good nic hit. The rest of the time its "maintenance" type vaping in restricted lung hit mode - single coil - lowish power - fruity menthol mostly.

I vape most of the day and sometimes i chain vape - when working hard 

I seldom use high power devices or monstrous coils. I prefer a milder vape (vapour wise) with stronger nic juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/17)

I was a heavy smoker for a long time... I ended smoking Menthol Ciggies in an attempt to give up and that just kept me smoking for longer... my vape style has developed from tight MTL high nic to restricted lung and low nic... I like lower power (28 watts on half ohm) longer hits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (24/5/17)

I smoked more or less 30 a day. I liked to smoke Camel, and sometimes Gold Dollar -the blue packet. Now that I vape, I prefer Tobacco's, 0.2-0.3 ohm's, I prefer dual coils, not big diameters, 1.2-1.5 mm is my sweet spot. NEVER EVER under 12mg nic. My consumption is more or less 6ml a day, say a standard Reo. As you know I prefer squonking, for that perfect flavour every time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/5/17)

Petrus said:


> I smoked more or less 30 a day. I liked to smoke Camel, and sometimes Gold Dollar -the blue packet. Now that I vape, I prefer Tobacco's, 0.2-0.3 ohm's, I prefer dual coils, not big diameters, 1.2-1.5 mm is my sweet spot. NEVER EVER under 12mg nic. My consumption is more or less 6ml a day, say a standard Reo. As you know I prefer squonking, for that perfect flavour every time.



"Never under 12mg" - that I like @Petrus

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Scissorhands (24/5/17)

Interesting, never considered a corolation

Smoked rollies in leisure time, Marb reds im busy times

Started with cloud/wattage but slowly moved to simpler flavour orientated coils/gear, 3mg for leisure time and 6mg for busy/work times

10ml - 15ml per day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrick (24/5/17)

Chain smoker - 40 Gauloises Blondes per day. 37 years.
Chain vaper - 18 different flavours a day. 0,8 MG. 
Same same but also radically different. I used to love the contemplative smoke late at night, when it felt like time came to a grinding halt. Now it's a new build, fresh cotton and a new mix that's been steeping for a month. Ah, is that not happiness?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (24/5/17)

I was a 20 a day smoker. Stared MTL alongside the occasional cigarette... Eventually the cigarette numbers started declining till one day I realized that I went a whole day without smoking and didn't commit any violent crimes. That opened a door of experimentation for me and I started trying, learning, new devices, new methods... I always have an 18mg mtl set up in rotation, a daily driver single coil low wattage device, and a dual coil hardcore dripper for when I need a punch in the throat kinda day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (24/5/17)

Inhaling on a pipe hit like a bus and strangely i moved from that to a little pen MTL ecig without any difficulty. Now its slow 8s or so lung hits on a cool 0.5omh 20-30w.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (24/5/17)

Hmmm...

I would average about 30 a day smoking LD Menthols, which were pretty high in nicotine and tar. When I was gaming I could easily go through two packs in a twelve hour period, and my usage just got higher every month.

I'm now mostly a restricted lung-hitter, and still on the menthol juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/5/17)

Was a 30 a day Camel, Gauloises Corporal man. Moved to smoking pipe for abt 2 years before I quit
Now my happy place is a 0.26 ohm coil at +-60watt. I don't vape tobacco flavours though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (24/5/17)

My smoking habits were situational. 

At work it used to take me longer to get to the smoking area than I would spend smoking. Eventually was doing 2x camel black every break every hour or so. At home I would kick back and make a cigarette last and just enjoy the time. If we went to the mall I'd be ducking out every half hour for a quick smoke. Walking to the shops? One one the way there, one on the way back. 

Now I've gravitated to lower ohms, medium power. Mostly on bakery or dessert stuff. Moving around between 3mg and 6mg. Heading towards fully open lung hits to semi restricted. 

If I can't vape RIGHT NOW, it's no longer the end of the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (24/5/17)

I was a 10-30 (depending on stress level) Marlboro Lights/Menthol/Blue ice smoker and a hubbly smoker as well. I started off vaping on an Ego One and then went started to vape on tanks for a short while but ended up on drippers for the flavour and clouds. Now I'm leaning more towards flavour builds..


----------



## CaveTroll (24/5/17)

I used to hit between two to three packs a day. After starting to vape on a sub ohm tank on an ijust AIO I moved to a single coil ammit on one mod for my desert and custard and the troll tank with menthols during the day in my workshop at about 55 watts on a 0.25 coil . Karma kit used every now and then for more of a hit. Drippers in the evening as my relaxation. Chain vape the hells out of all of them so sticking to 3mg

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (25/5/17)

I can't really remember, nor do I want to

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gersh (25/5/17)

Something I always ask myself about You guys that smoked 2 and more packs a day...like how?!!.. what is your day jobs.. do you guys eat... do you sleep ... how many packs do you finish weekends ... 

Anyway I was on 1 pack every 2-2.5 days (courtleigh) ,,. yeah I know , sounds like I was just being a naughty boy compared to some of you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaveTroll (25/5/17)

Gersh said:


> Something I always ask myself about You guys that smoked 2 and more packs a day...like how?!!.. what is your day jobs.. do you guys eat... do you sleep ... how many packs do you finish weekends ...
> 
> Anyway I was on 1 pack every 2-2.5 days (courtleigh) ,,. yeah I know , sounds like I was just being a naughty boy compared to some of you.
> 
> ...


Heh heh I can't speak for anyone else but I work from home. My workshop is mostly outside so well ventilated 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (25/5/17)

kimbo said:


> I am not sure how to title the thread.
> 
> Me and @hands were talking this morning and we both like a single simple coil at low watts, we both were pipe smokers and were use to making time to sit down, redo the pipe and have a relaxing smoke.
> 
> I was wondering how being a smoker affected your vaping style, were you the on the go grab a quick siggie, and now do the big clouds high watts fancy coils or how did your smoking influence your vaping style?


I don't think my close to 50 years of smoking influenced my vapeing.Smoking was purely a habit,not that I didn't enjoy it most times. I enjoy vapeing 99% of the time and can't really compare it to cigs except that you put it to your lips and smoke/vapor comes out.If I was told by the Surgeon General that smoking has been made as safe as vaping I would still choose vapeing. I can go long periods while working with out vapeing but needed a cigarette every 20-30 minutes.Plus I never was part of a cigarette forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (25/5/17)

Cobrali said:


> I was a 10-30 (depending on stress level) Marlboro Lights/Menthol/Blue ice smoker and a hubbly smoker as well. I started off vaping on an Ego One and then went started to vape on tanks for a short while but ended up on drippers for the flavour and clouds. Now I'm leaning more towards flavour builds..


Did you say you smoke your husband?Lucky guy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (25/5/17)

kev mac said:


> Plus I never was part of a cigarette forum.


Can you imagine the excitement on a nicotine gum forum .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/5/17)

Stinkies bet 30 and 40 menthols a day, ended on malboro blue ice

Vaping prefer single or dual coil bet 0.3 and 0.7 ohm flavor profile dependent max watts 35 to 40 watts

Don't like the serious watts but will do it once in a while


----------



## Cobrali (25/5/17)

kev mac said:


> Did you say you smoke your husband?Lucky guy!


Hubbly!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (25/5/17)

Cobrali said:


> Hubbly!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Forgive my failed attempt at humor and CSS affliction.btw what is a Hubbly?


----------



## Cobrali (25/5/17)

kev mac said:


> Forgive my failed attempt at humor and CSS affliction.btw what is a Hubbly?


That big flower vase with water in it? It has a spout with a pipe leading into the vase and a pipe or two coming out the sides and you put your flavoured tobacco on the spout, cover it in foil and put a lit coal on the top. It's an oversized pipe basically..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (25/5/17)

kev mac said:


> Forgive my failed attempt at humor and CSS affliction.btw what is a Hubbly?


Hubbly aka the hookah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (25/5/17)

10 camel lights a day or 20 with some brews.

Would have smoked more but asthma prevented me from doing that.

I do 2.8mg (very specific) only running between 32.5 and 40 watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (26/5/17)

30 to 40 red's a day normally two to three minutes per, I do think that has influenced my vaping as I'm more of a hot and cloudy kind of vaper. It might come across as odd but unless there is a plume of vapor with a hot throat hit, my brain tells me I still need to smoke.


----------



## aktorsyl (26/5/17)

Cobrali said:


> That big flower vase with water in it? It has a spout with a pipe leading into the vase and a pipe or two coming out the sides and you put your flavoured tobacco on the spout, cover it in foil and put a lit coal on the top. It's an oversized pipe basically..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Remember, "Hubbly" is just the South African name for it  Hookah, yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (26/5/17)

I used to roll like 5 golden virginia smokes in a day - max it at 10 or so, it was enjoyable- the whole process - and if you still roll your own - recommended to Rebuild some vape tanks  it's way more productive/

Now, : i hit massive clouds, at like 30-35watts ; coils - im aiming high now - to keep the wattage low  was always building low for 'flavour' jumping


----------



## Yagya (26/5/17)

Stinkies around 20 a day. i Cant believe i have been smoking that crap for 39yrs. Changed about 4 different brands in the last year as i did not get my satisfaction from the stinkies anymore. then my nephew gave me a sigelei 150 mod and some dripper on a Friday. The very next day i went and got my own setup and never looked back.
Keep on Vaping!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

